# Ford 5600 fender light wiring



## TheEquineFencer (Jan 23, 2015)

The fender lights on a flat fender Ford 5600, are they amber/red or just amber? They look just amber from the parts pictures. Are they single or double filament bulbs from the factory? Does anyone have a wiring diagram for them? Mine got burned off when the shop burned down. I've been looking all over the place for another set. 

If I could find just the base I could buy an aftermarket pedestal lamp and adapt it to the tractor. I'd like to be able to have tail lights ad turn signals.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The lights are amber - front & rear. The bulbs (1076 & 1156) are single filament. Buy an I&T shop manual ($30-$35) for your tractor and in the back they should have an electrical schematic. 

The best place to look for used tractor parts is at: tractorhouse.com. 

In their "dismantled machine" section, they have 11ea 5600's and 12ea 5610's listed. 

Good luck..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached wiring diagram for a Ford 3600. Your's should be similar.


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Jan 23, 2015)

sixbales said:


> See attached wiring diagram for a Ford 3600. Your's should be similar.


Thanks! That answers a lot of questions. I was wondering about the flasher wiring. If I can't come with some OEM lights, when I redo the L/R turn signals on the fenders, I'll add running lights to the fixture and turn signals. I'll just power the running lights off the headlight circuit feed or something that's hot only when the ignition is on.


----------

